# Granby St. pier and Great Neck bridge



## fishaholic (Oct 13, 2003)

I was just reading the reports from these spots. Can someone enlighten as to where these are located? Are there fees involved? Hours? Do they have lights? Have lived on the peninsula for 8 years but i've never heard of these spots.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

The Granby St. location is not so much a pier as one would think. Nothing like Buckroe or OVP. Its a concrete platform under the Granby St. Bridge in Norfolk. Its right where Willow Wood Drive and Granby St. Come together.










You can park where the red line is but have to cross the street because inorder to get under the bridge you have to take stairs down on the north bound side of the overpass (yellow Circle).


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

The Great Neck Bridge fishing area is otherwise referred to as "The Wall" in Virginia Beach. It's off Shore Drive and Between Old and _regular_ Great Neck Roads.
The Wall.


----------



## KFRAZIERJR (Jan 4, 2008)

I wouldnt go to the granby st bridge without a pistol.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

KFRAZIERJR said:


> I wouldnt go to the granby st bridge without a pistol.


I'll second that.


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

Neither one of these locations have fees, lights, or amenities. Granby street can get a few weirdos at times but so do other locations . For Great Neck make sure you have bugspray. Leave the kiddies at home for these two spots. Police boats patrol regularly once the season heats up.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

cockroachjr. said:


> For Great Neck make sure you have bugspray.


And or spider (daddy long legs) repellent.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks to all of you for the informative & interesting replies! Tells me everything I needed to know. The map was a great touch Jason! And thanks for the pic Thrifty. I think I'll pass on the Granby bridge but the Wall definitely looks like something I want to check out. I'll so a search but generally how's the fishing there? Any tips?


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

a lot of boat traffic at times, it is about 50yrds across, swift current but 1-3 ounces works fine, rocky bottom with snags. You catch everything from spot to flounder to trout, whatever is in season. Mostly small pan size stuff for the most part but some real keepers come out of there. You have a wood rail to fish over and plenty of room. Not a bad place to spend an afternoon or two. I hope this helps.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

My favorite time to fish the wall is one and a half hour before thru one and a half hour after _either_high _or_ low tide. Not sure of the parking regs for this year. I would think it's the same as before. Use to be a trash can as a marker and you'd have to park on that side and be behind the trash can. 

Someone that's been there this year could answer the parking issue a bit better.


----------

